# My GF tank



## Camper (Feb 7, 2009)

I bought the tank for my gf as a gift. And special thanks to Clock906 for the Java moss and Atclarkson for the Moss Ball.

The first day I got the tank.









After some gravel and switch my Aqua clear 20 to a Eheim 2206.









And current pics of the tank









































And here is a shot of my tank with 10 bella shark.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

ohh wonderful!

Does she like it?? I do! ^^


----------



## Camper (Feb 7, 2009)

Ya she likes it alot, and I'm also planning to add more plants to it later on.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow, 10 Bala Sharks? You do know they can grow to about a foot in length each, right?


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

haha, moss ball looks great! nice little tank.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

GF tank? doesn't she mind being stuffed into such a small space?


----------



## Camper (Feb 7, 2009)

ya the moss ball looks good, and I think is getting bigger lol. 
She doesn't mind the small tank since her room don't have much space


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

i kid, i kid. i have a TINY apartment. all four of my "bedroom" walls touch my bed. i love small tanks.


----------

